# IE back Button Issue



## bbally (Jan 2, 2011)

Hello Huddler,

I am now experiencing an unusual problem where the back button on the browser (IE) needs to be hit four times before it will go back one page.

Don't know just wanted you to know.


----------



## alblancher (Jan 2, 2011)

Then it isn't just me.  The entire site seems to be a bit jerky.


----------



## les3176 (Jan 2, 2011)

i've noticed the samething.thought it was just my computer lol


----------



## eman (Jan 2, 2011)

same here, 3 clicks sometime, but most of the time 4


----------



## chefrob (Jan 2, 2011)

been doing it for 2-3 days now............wasn't there an update done about that time?


----------



## nozzleman (Jan 2, 2011)

Same problem


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 2, 2011)

I will let Huddler know about this issue. Also if your having issues please use the feedback form at www.smokingmeatforums.com/feedback and include all the information you can including what browser and version you have.


----------



## bbally (Jan 2, 2011)

Might has something to do with this being called as a banner at the top:

res://ieframe.dll/http_400.htm#http://googleads.g.doubleclick.net/...MzMzM5D.NzMzMzMzkP83MzMzMzOQ.zczMzMzM5&dtd=47

Something is wrong with this ad call.  Looks like google stepping on their crank in the call.  But the software should still catch it.


----------



## bbally (Jan 2, 2011)

This call is also screwed.  Looks like a doubleclick ad.

Again the could should trap and ignore.

res://ieframe.dll/http_400.htm#http://googleads.g.doubleclick.net/...AAAAIAAgAAAAAAzczMzMzM5D.NzMzMzMzkP83M&dtd=47


----------



## alblancher (Jan 2, 2011)

Anyone having trouble editing a post?

I click the edit  button and get a blank screen.  I used to get the original post back and could make the corrections there. I normally edit my posts within a couple of seconds of submitting them if that makes a difference.


----------



## alblancher (Jan 2, 2011)

Tried it just now and just got a blank page, typed in the changes and hit submit.  The changes just disappeared I guess


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 2, 2011)

alblancher said:


> Anyone having trouble editing a post?
> 
> I click the edit  button and get a blank screen.  I used to get the original post back and could make the corrections there. I normally edit my posts within a couple of seconds of submitting them if that makes a difference.


This has been an issue for a month or so for me


----------



## bbally (Jan 2, 2011)

Yep screws up just like replying for me.

Same problems.  I find if I go to full page editor, then preview prior to submitting I can make it work about 70 percent of the time.

Also seems worse with posts that have quoted a previous post in them.


----------



## chefrob (Jan 3, 2011)

for some reason if you hit preview it will show up in the box below the preview and you can edit............sometimes......................maybe................................on occasion.............................


----------



## xxlt250rxx (Jan 5, 2011)

Same with me.  Have to hit back 4 times to back up one page.  When I click on a link to go to a new page there is alot of activity at the bottom of my browser.  It flashes three or four URL's before the page loads.   I managed to screen capture one of them. Look above and to the right of the Start button.      You can see doubleclick in the the URL if you look close.  Is this part of the problem?


----------



## brokenwing (Jan 6, 2011)

This problem has been going on for weeks.  I have to still hit the back button 4 or 5 times to get back to the forum.  This is a pain in the butt, Huddler needs to get the ball rolling, this is unacceptable.


----------



## xxlt250rxx (Jan 7, 2011)

I use to love this site.  Not so much now.  Having to hit back 4 time to backup one page makes it next to impossible to navigate the forums.  And it is this site.  None of the other sites I visit have this problem.  I havn't posted much here but I am here several time a day.  It use to be a great place but I  guess I'll have to find  another place to hang out.


----------



## cigar smoker (Jan 7, 2011)

i have gone to pelletheads.com ever since the the big change.


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 8, 2011)

I know that this issue is being addressed, but sometimes a fix takes longer than others do. Keep in mind that nothing is bulletproof, not even government sites and programs.I hope you can hang in there, this is a great site with so many folks contributing to a mutual enjoyment.If not, I wish you well, and feel free to drop by whenever you wish.

Update,  it is Jan. 8th 12:04 am PST, and the back button is working for me on one click without fail. I'm using IE and EXP Pro.


----------



## xxlt250rxx (Jan 8, 2011)

Still does not work for me.  However I decided to install Monzilla Firefox and try it.  No problems with Firefox yet.  One click to go back.  The back button issue has something to do with the adds at the top and bottom of the page an IE8.


----------



## hkeiner (Jan 8, 2011)

Until the problem gets fixes on the server side, you can avoid the need for multiple clicks by clicking once on the history pulldown and then selecting the previous page you visited. The history pulldown is located to the right of the back and forward buttons at the top left of the IE screen. This workaround is a bit less annoying than doing the multiple click thing.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jan 8, 2011)

Seems like cut and past has the same problem..


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 9, 2011)

I appreciate everyone's patience with these problems.. I just got word tonight that Huddler is planning an update for Thursday which should fix the IE8 problem.

This is my opinion entirely, however, I don't use Internet Explorer of any version. It is constantly trying to get me to do something that I don't want to do and that is just so typical. I have been using Firefox for several years now and playing around with Chrome recently but Firefox seems to be the best browser for me with the least amount of problems.

It seems that Huddler is working very hard to continually update, improve and maintain the code to make the site do what it supposed to do in all standard browsers so I feel pretty confident that we are in good hands when problems do arise.

Just wanted to give everyone some good news


----------



## bbally (Jan 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *TulsaJeff*
> This is my opinion entirely, however, I don't use Internet Explorer of any version. It is constantly trying to get me to do something that I don't want to do and that is just so typical. I have been using Firefox for several years now and playing around with Chrome recently but Firefox seems to be the best browser for me with the least amount of problems.
> 
> Just wanted to give everyone some good news


I appreciate the recommendation.  Both those browsers don't do what I want them to do, especially with the newest flash plugins.

This is my opinion entirely.  But vBulletin 4.10 does not exhibit these problems at all.  I think Huddler exhibits a lot of the Windows NT characteristics.  Many it is not tested fully.

But it is good to get the news they are working to make it work properly with the most common browser in use on the planet.

I appreciate the work on it and the time to get it fully debugged, it is a neat change to the alternatives.


----------



## two-eyes-up (Jan 14, 2011)

still having problem with back button issue.

charles t.


----------



## flareside92 (Jan 14, 2011)

I am having the same issue. At least I know it's not my mouse and I'm not going nuts!


----------

